# Plow & Salt Trucks - Northeast Detroit area



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We have units availible to help in a bind. We do quite a bit of salting for smaller plowers that do not have the equipment. We can help out in the case of an emergency as well.

John
Metro Detroit 
586-634-2904


----------

